# Is nremt as hard as people act like it is?



## Mikeyb38 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok I have just passed my final for my Emt-I class and it was awful but my teacher says hers is way worse than registery. I made a 98 on praticlr and 83 on written. So I that what all instructors say or just bs?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought that the NREMT was fairly easy the first time I took it, and painfully easy when I took it a second time under the recert by exam option. The exam isn't hard, it's just that people aren't used to the style of questions.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 10, 2010)

no




10chars


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought it was very easy at the medic level.  Never taken the intermediate test, but wouldn't think it would be any more difficult.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2010)

The I/85 test seemed really easy. I had no problems with it. Never took the basic exam, which is where most people seem to make it sound hard.


----------



## EMTBTravis (Dec 10, 2010)

I just passed my nremt emt-b today. i had to take it twice, its not hard but the questions all have 2 anwsers that seem right. The first time i rushed through the test and didnt really read all the choice options and i was more nerveous than obama at a kkk rally. obviously i slowed down and passed it the second time.


----------



## ResearchTriangle (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought it was incredibly easy, made me quite nervous when it said I was done after about 20 minutes.


----------



## Ronmac13 (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought my class tests were harder than the emt-b nremt test.


----------



## terrible one (Dec 11, 2010)

NREMT is a joke


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2010)

terrible one said:


> NREMT is a joke



Agreed. NREMT was highly overrated IMO. But of course it depends on how well you learned your stuff and how good of a test-taker you are.


----------



## HelpmeHelpyou (Dec 28, 2010)

I take mine next week, and please pray i pass it. 

A student came in on the last weeks of our class ending semester. She states, if you think in terms of your skill sheets and think about whats been done first and the process of elimination. 

Here is a eg. 

A pt. is in cardiac arrest. Bystanders are being instructed by dispatch to do CPR. What should you do?

A. Tell the bystanders to stop CPR, and check to see if the patient is pulse less and verify they are apneic. 

B. Scene safety.

C. Apply the AED, open the airway, and perform a 2 person CPR and verify correct compression rate, and quality of chest compressions. Also why obtaining any information about the arrest event. 

D. Your CPR card is expired. 

Now, i made this up, but its just a eg. of what I am referring to. Obviously B. is the right answer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 28, 2010)

I took the NREMT-I/85 exam two weeks ago. Its not difficult if you know your stuff. Took me about 30 minutes and around 80 questions.


----------



## 18G (Dec 29, 2010)

National Registry was very easy from my experience. I have no idea how people fail it multiple times over. Prior to taking it, my instructors were making us think like it was extremely hard and that the evaluators were hard assess and this wasn't true at all... least not where I tested.


----------



## RESQGUY (Dec 29, 2010)

I just took the NREMT-B, it cut off at 71 I think. So we will see how I did later. I'm pretty sure I bombed it, I don't know though. The guy who works there said if you see a lot of easy then a few hard ones mixed in your doing good. I don't recall any hard stuff really.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 29, 2010)

The nremt basic (and medic) was easy as can be. 

.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 30, 2010)

I never took the NREMT-B exam, because the county I did my initial certification in didn't require it. Their exam was slightly challenging... to stay awake while taking it. Then again, many of the exams I'd taken up to that point were far more challenging. A few years later, I took the NREMT-P exam and found the written to be fairly easy. Nobody in my class failed it. Then again, we knew the material, and some of us had education beyond that, so that helped in bringing the others up to speed.

NREMT-P can be challenging if you don't study and if you don't know the material. It can be astoundingly easy if you know the material.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 30, 2010)

RESQGUY said:


> I just took the NREMT-B, it cut off at 71 I think. So we will see how I did later. I'm pretty sure I bombed it, I don't know though. The guy who works there said if you see a lot of easy then a few hard ones mixed in your doing good. I don't recall any hard stuff really.


You should read http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php

When you answer a question correctly, the next question will be harder. As you answer a question incorrectly, the next question will be easier. 

However, you could be a smart cookie and think most of them are easy? You could think most of them were easy, and be answering them completely wrong. You just don't know.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 30, 2010)

Aprz said:


> You should read http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php
> 
> When you answer a question correctly, the next question will be harder. As you answer a question incorrectly, the next question will be easier.
> 
> However, you could be a smart cookie and think most of them are easy? You could think most of them were easy, and be answering them completely wrong. You just don't know.


That's what's fun about adaptive testing. You just don't know... and if you're well educated for the level of the exam, all the questions will seem easy. If not, then these exams will find out where your weaknesses are. If all the questions seem easy, the other possibility is that the computer has noticed a weakness and has selected questions appropriate for that... 

The questions should, however, be drawn from a standardized question pool. Thus you do have a set maximum level of difficulty.


----------



## RESQGUY (Dec 30, 2010)

I was just kind of expecting something a little different. I thought it was pretty decent. There are a lot of answers that seem right though. I haven't ever really liked tests, so I was worried a little.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 5, 2011)

All board and license test are designed for only *one *reason... to test the applicants, *minimal* knowledge base to help ensure safety to the public. That's it and that's all folks! 

*No* base level licensure/cerification should be used as a "clearing house"! NREMT has voiced their opinion on this forever, schools should be doing this as the student goes through the program. The student should be well prepared to take boards and certifications when exiting a program. 

R/r 911


----------



## 46Young (Jan 5, 2011)

I took and passed the NREMT-P on the first shot back in the summer of 2007, two years after graduating from my EMT-P course. I didn't find it particularly difficult. There were a fair amount of questions pertaining to chemistry, A&P, and such. Having already taken college level A&P and pharm, you should be well prepared for those type of questions. If you just took an in-program watered down, two week "A&P for EMS," or a one week "Pharm for EMS," then you probably won't do so well. Matter of fact, every single person I've spoken to that took both a human biology/A&P course and pharmacology passed the NR-P or NR-I on the first shot. Every single person I've spoken to that failed the registry lacked these college classes, and had instead received the crash course cliff's notes version of these classes.

If you haven't completed these college level courses and end up failing the NR, I recommend taking the above into serious consideration.


----------



## blukaman (Jan 8, 2011)

One of my instructors ran into me at my work a few weeks ago and told me that it all depends on how good your instructors were for your EMT course.  He said that the ones I had had very high standards compared to a lot of other programs in the state. According to him, the school I went to had among the highest reputation for EMT training in the state... so hopefully he's right and I nail it without a sweat.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 8, 2011)

In my humble opinion, I don't think it is hard as long as you had a good program. I think the thing that gets most people is the utilization of computer adaptive testing. The NCLEX that we use in nursing is computer adaptive and it usually has 2 right answers, 1 correct answer. It involves more critical thinking than your standard recognition recall test and relies on understanding of processes rather than memorization of figures and facts to test knowledge. In my opinion, I feel that it is just as important for an instructor of Emergency Medical Technology or Nursing to teach the skill of test-taking as it is for them to teach the actual medicine.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 8, 2011)

If you know the material, its not difficult. If you dont know the material. . .


----------

